# Breeder pair - how hard to tame?



## SarinaMM (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm considering rescuing a breeder pair and I'm wondering if it's a good idea. From the looks of the pictures they've been kept outside in a shed. Not many toys in the cage etc. They are 3 1/2 years old. I'm told they are not friendly and have strictly been used for breeding. If I did rescue them what should my expectations be for taming/training them? I've only had one other cockatiel, it wasn't tame when I got him but he was young (less than 9 months), he was relatively easy to tame. 
I want to help them but I don't want to end up with birds that can't be tamed. Looking to hear about others experiences/successes/failures.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

If they are bonded couple they will always be more interested in each other then the owner,however it is possible to tame them,perhaps by keeping them separately during training. I do buy cockatiels sometimes to refresh my flocks's blood lines and do spend time taming new arrivals (of unknown age and background) There are many opinions on how to tame,but I am sure if you will spend time taming them,they will respond


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

If you separate them for training and are extremely patient, you should be okay  As has already been mentioned, they will be more interested in each other than you, but you can tame them down. My current breeding pair isn't tame - I actually prefer my breeders that way  But they don't completely freak out when I feed them and service their cage.


----------



## SarinaMM (Mar 23, 2017)

Great! Thanks for the encouragement! I can do this (I hope)!:thumbu: lol


----------

